# Blackberry problems?



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone in the US experiencing Blackberry problems (slow/no email) today?


----------



## etexas (Feb 9, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Anyone in the US experiencing Blackberry problems (slow/no email) today?


Why Fred! My iPhone is working JUST FINE! Sorry Brother! Could not resist!


----------



## Herald (Feb 9, 2008)

Fred, nope. My Curve is working fine.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine is fine now as well. Maybe it was a problem with ATT. It was not working properly earlier this afternoon (but it was fine this AM).

Just wondering if others had a blip


----------



## wraezor (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, it was a North American-wide problem. My company had ~120 blackberry users affected, including myself. Seems to be working again now.

From: RIM reports critical BlackBerry outage | Reuters


> Research In Motion's ubiquitous BlackBerry experienced a "critical severity outage" on Monday afternoon that left users stranded without wireless e-mail access, its maker said.
> 
> RIM notified its clients of the outage in an e-mail. Company officials were not available for comment.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Jordan! What would PB do without you?? 

You ready to move to Grand Rapids yet?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 11, 2008)

RTS Web was non-existent today.

We have blackberries in the freezer though!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 12, 2008)

wraezor said:


> Yes, it was a North American-wide problem. My company had ~120 blackberry users affected, including myself. Seems to be working again now.
> 
> From: RIM reports critical BlackBerry outage | Reuters
> 
> ...




Now that's funny.


----------

